# Test



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2018)

This open to see for everyone???


----------



## motocrash (Jul 10, 2018)

Yep Adam,the 3 food groups came through.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 10, 2018)

I can see them just fine Adam, and they made me hungry.

You covered the three main food groups, right there.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 10, 2018)

Hah.  MC posted while I was writing.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks.   I am using google pics now.   Seems alot easier too post pics from


----------



## dcecil (Jul 10, 2018)

Can’t see them


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 11, 2018)

I can't see them either just the img tags.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jul 11, 2018)

Don't show on my PC
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't see anything on my PC.
Al


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)

That's odd.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm on a iMac desktop.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 11, 2018)

Nope...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 11, 2018)

Nope here too Adam try again.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2018)

All I get is a tag----Circle with a Dash in the center.

Bear


----------



## dls1 (Jul 11, 2018)

This is all I see,


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 11, 2018)

I didn't even get the circle.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> I didn't even get the circle.
> 
> Warren




You got Ripped Off!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 11, 2018)

Yup thats how my luck goes.  :D

Warren


----------



## idahopz (Jul 11, 2018)

I saw them yesterday and do not see them today

Interestingly when I right click the img tag and try to open in a new window, I get the Google login as if the image is not publicly shared. When I log in I get the "minus" image which usually means that the image is not available or has been made private.

Is there a chance that you moved the image to a new album (which might change permissions)?


----------



## motocrash (Jul 11, 2018)

Adam,I can see them on my PC but just the img tag on my phone. Strange...


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 11, 2018)

Me either, No go here.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 11, 2018)

Ummm.......what?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2018)

Saw them yesterday . Not now . On a pc .


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2018)

Oink


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Jul 11, 2018)

The last link works for me but I can't see the images originally posted.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)

I am trying to use google photos.  Wanting to use the pc instead of my phone all the time.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)

Charcoal Chump said:


> The last link works for me but I can't see the images originally posted.



You had to click the link thou?


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes, when I first looked it was just a link but now the photo shows in the thread.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)

Charcoal Chump said:


> Yes, when I first looked it was just a link but now the photo shows in the thread.



Ok I deleted the link and tried again.   The pic showed up for me the second time.


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Jul 11, 2018)

Those are some nice looking pigs.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)

Charcoal Chump said:


> Those are some nice looking pigs.




Show pigs.  Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)

So the pics are showing up for you ok?


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 11, 2018)

I am seeing the three little pigs.  (Well;  maybe not so little, but pigs all the same).


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes I can see both pictures perfectly.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2018)

Not seeing them now .


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Not seeing them now .




I will just go back to using phone.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2018)

Adam , lets see if that stays or disappears .


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2018)

I see the pics


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2018)

I've never used that before . I searched for google photos , right clicked , copy , paste into the reply window . See how long it last .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2018)

I can see chopsaw's dog pictures, but still haven't seen any of cfarmers pics.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 12, 2018)

Adam no pictures here at any time on this thread. You guys seeing pigs do you also see pink elephants? :rolleyes: :D
What you drinking?

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I can see chopsaw's dog pictures, but still haven't seen any of cfarmers pics.
> 
> Chris




Same Thing Here!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 12, 2018)

Ha you think Adam has his finger over the lens. :D

Warren


----------

